#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  IRATA certificering

## Robin.vd.Have

Zoals in het topic over energy absorbers al aangegeven, ben ik erg benieuwd wat (de volgens mij) nieuwe IRATA certificering inhoud.

- Kan iedereen deze cursus volgen
- Wat kan je na het volgen van deze cursus
- Krijg je een certificaat / diploma, en heeft dat dan europeese of
   wereldwijde goedkeuring ?

M.V.G

----------


## Nit-Wit

ik neem aan dat je ERRA bedoelt, hetgeen dat door Ascent gegeven word?
ja, daar krijg je een certificaat van, en het is inderdaad een afgeleide van de IRATA.

tot zover ik weer kan iedereen dit halen.

vorige maand hebben ik en 5 collega's dit certificaat gehaald, erg leuke en leerzame cursus!

wat je er zoal leert:
- Via rope access op plekken komen waar het met andere _veiligere_ middelen niet mogelijk is.
- Redden van mensen die om wat voor reden dan ook in een touw hangen en er zelfstandig niet meer uit kunnen komen.
- Materiaalkennis
- Knoopjes leggen (Stopknoop, Alpine butterfly, Rabbit knot etc etc)
- Herverankering maken met touw en steel
- en nog veel meer....

----------


## SmeP

Hallo Nit-Wit,

Kan je me misschien vertellen wat de verschillen zijn tussen IRATA en ERRA? Zelf heb ik IRATA gedaan, en de punten in je lijstje zijn gelijk.
Ook ben ik benieuwd of het ERRA international erkend is.

alvast bedankt!

groeten Jarno

----------


## Nit-Wit

Voor dat ik iets vergeet, 
hier heb je de link

Evenementen Branche - Ascent Rope Access - Rope Rescue

concreet houd het in dat er voor Erra maar twee levels zijn, en dat de eisen om deze levels te halen iets soepeler zijn. metname de aanwezigheid van een Level3 irata supervisor is een groot struikelblok... bijna niemand heeft dit certificaat, en kan er dus vrijwel niet geheel volgens de irata norm gewerkt worden. (in ons wereldje dan wel te verstaan!)

----------


## SmeP

Ja, dat is idd een punt waar we vaak tegenaan lopen.
Persoonlijk vind ik de aanwezigheid van tenminste 3x level 1, waarvan 1 supervisor training heeft gehad voldoende.

Anderzijds is de aanwezigheid van een level 3 niet voor niks een IRATA eis.

Nu heeft Frontline zijn eigen certificering die in de gehele Nederlandse branche geldig is omdat Frontline hier een grote speler is. 
Maar zal Duitsland of andere landen de ERRA accepteren?

Of andersom: als je IRATA gecertificeerd bent, ben je dan ook ERRA bekwaam?

Op zich kan ik me ergens wel vinden in een 'eigen' versie van de IRATA, ik ben alleen wel benieuwd wat er gaat gebeuren als zich een tragedie voordoet (laten we hopen van niet) en de verzekering & arbo zich er gaat mee inmengen. Ze zien dan 2 versies van opleidingen...

Dit was puur een gedachtewisseling, hopend op wat leuke discussievoer

groeten Jarno

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Of andersom: als je IRATA gecertificeerd bent, ben je dan ook ERRA bekwaam?




Volgens mij als dit in gedachte houd: 
*"Indien het klimmen/rope access niet noodzakelijk is, dwz, als er een minder risico volle methode is dient de minder risico volle methode gehanteerd te worden"* 
dan ben je erra bekwaam.

 :Wink:

----------


## SmeP

dat is ook de IRATA gedachte...

----------


## crewpoint

Hoi Allen,

Crewpoint is een boekingsbureau voor freelancers die al jaren ervaring hebben in het organiseren van cursussen.
Wij hebben gekozen voor de IRATA training omdat het een methode is die al jaren zeer vertrouwd is en wereldwijd erkenning geniet waaronder ook Duitsland waar de FISAT regeling van kracht is.
Je bent niet verplicht te klimmen volgens irata of erra regels. Het gaat om de methode. Wij hebben in samenwerking met een nederlandse level 3 trainer Orange Access een safety supervisor traning ontwikkeld die bedoeld is na een basis opleiding voor klimmer.
De basis gedachte is: Wat doe je als een collega onverhoopt in de touwen of al hangende in een constructie in de problemen komt en wat komt daar technisch en medisch bij kijken. Daar is het geheel op gericht. Het veilig kunnen transporteren verticaal of horizontaal van een persoon teneinde deze veilig en snel op de grond te krijgen.

Juist omdat je als rigger of in de AV op zoveel verschillende locaties werkt zijn de omstandigheden niet altijd even goed in te schatten. Als je als IRATA opgeleide in een probleem situatie terecht komt kan ik je verzekeren dat je weet hoe je dient te handelen.
De irata methode schrijft je ook voor daar regelmatig op te oefenen. Dat doen wij dus inmiddels ook met een hele groep die met ons de opleiding heeft gedaan. Oefening baart kunst. 

Over de erkenning, De erra is ontwikkeld als afgeleide van irata waarbij uitdrukkelijk gekeken is wat in de evenementen de meest veel voorkomende situaties zijn. In mijn ogen is dat het wiel opnieuw uitvinden. Irata is een bestaande methode die al langer bestaat en wereldwijd beoefent en erkend wordt. 

Vragen zijn welkom

Willem Scheurwater IRATA klimmer en safety supervisor

----------

